# Kitten update!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I've posted about him here a couple months ago when I first brought him home. He's doubled in size and tripled in weight! Turns out he is mostly deaf. I've never seen him react to any noises other than my guinea pig squeaking. When he heard her he flipped out and jumped up all confused, lol. He doesn't react to the other cats hissing or even when I open the door to the sun room where he is most of the day. He will stay fast asleep until I go to pet him and he pops his head up surprised, like I've caught him off guard every time. I usually just blow air on him a little to wake him up before I go to tickle him. He's turning into quite a handsome guy. 

Here's the old thread if you didn't see it! http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/19811-unexpected-new-family-member.html


5 months old by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


5 months old by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------

